# RIR hen pin feathers plucked



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

What can I do? I have one hen with pin feathers that have been plucked and she's been pecked on. I have her in a dog cage to separate her. 

What can I feed her to help her feathers grow quickly?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There really isn't anything other than to make sure she is well fed and on a balanced diet. If the others have been plucking her that has probably held her back considerably from growing new feathers.

A question, how much space are they in and how many birds? You don't usually see this kind of thing unless over crowding and/or boredom are an issue.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

robin416 said:


> There really isn't anything other than to make sure she is well fed and on a balanced diet. If the others have been plucking her that has probably held her back considerably from growing new feathers. A question, how much space are they in and how many birds? You don't usually see this kind of thing unless over crowding and/or boredom are an issue.


Well they free range but for the last4-5 days it's been Icy and they won't go far


----------

